# Some guys on Talkbass are making a pedal based on the GK "hitting the rails" sound



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 7, 2015)

GK rails in a pedal? | Page 31 | TalkBass.com







More pics and some clips in the link.


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 14, 2015)

Ooo, sounds interesting.


----------



## Rusty-Quad (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi I just ordered one of these.

I'm already a GK user and really only want it for direct playing when I'm using the RMI Basswitch or REDDI direct and I'm in ampless situation. 

The schematic is based after an early 80's 800RB.

I won't have it for a while since they are making these to order but I'm in no rush.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 7, 2015)

I'd like to hear how you like it. I'm a ....ing nut for that Queensryche Operation: Mindcrime sound, and if that gets close, then I want this pedal. 

I haven't checked the thread in awhile. How much are they going for?


----------



## Rusty-Quad (Apr 7, 2015)

I will PM you


----------



## TedintheShed (Apr 8, 2015)

Rusty-Quad said:


> Hi I just ordered one of these.
> 
> I'm already a GK user and really only want it for direct playing when I'm using the RMI Basswitch or REDDI direct and I'm in ampless situation.
> 
> ...



How did you order it?


----------



## Rusty-Quad (Apr 8, 2015)

TedintheShed said:


> How did you order it?



There are a couple of guys building them.

I could contact this TB-er. 

domdec314 | TalkBass.com

PM him directly, He is one of the builders and is pretty responsive. 
They can even be used as slight overdrive.


----------

